# Oleksandr Usyk Career Thread



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Oleksandr Usyk's pro debut will take place Nov 9th in Kyiv and his rumored opponent is Zack Mwekassa 14-3 (13KO) who two years ago stopped Mchunu who just beat Chambers. If that turns out to be true its a tough debut against a dangerous puncher and shows K2 plans to move him quickly which i like. Pretty sure it's only going to be a 6 rounder though and Mwekassa has only ever gone 8 rounds once.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

That funny nose is why he's going to lose. JMM wore one of those just before his pro debut.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Cant wait for his pro career to start, against a dangerous puncher too. Gonna be the future of the cruiserweight division and I can see him becoming the legit heavyweight champ too


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Oleksandr Usyk's pro debut will take place Nov 9th in Kyiv and his rumored opponent is Zack Mwekassa 14-3 (13KO) who two years ago stopped Mchunu who just beat Chambers. If that turns out to be true its a tough debut against a dangerous puncher and shows K2 plans to move him quickly which i like. Pretty sure it's only going to be a 6 rounder though and Mwekassa has only ever gone 8 rounds once.


Wow, this is one risky fight. I'd say Zack is a proven puncher having beaten Mchunu and a few others on semi-contender level. The only win he has that wasn't a KO was a disqualification win in the first round! 
And in one of Zack's losses, he actually knocked down the opponent (who was 18-2 at the time), 5 times, before Zack got TKO6'd.

It appears from expert boxrec analysis, Zack is a typical puncher who loves his power, doesn't necessarily possess a very good boxing ability and appears to have a poor chin. This is Usyk here, he can dismantle guys like that easy. 6-0 against good opposition in WSB.

Nice pictures, the gangsta pose next to his lil daughter is pretty funny haha

Nevertheless, K2 like what they see and I'm glad he's up against good opposition rather than being Wilder'd. He'd probably fight for title within 5-10 fights.

Usyk Jr in the picture will be the future of boxing, he has a tall, naturally athletic looking mother too, this kid will have good genes and being brought up by a champ lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Usyk Jr in the picture will be the future of boxing, *he has a tall, naturally athletic looking mother too*, this kid will have good genes and being brought up by a champ lol


She must be 6'2..

I'm not completely sold on Usyk as a pro, he has A+ skills and ability but there are questions marks about his stamina and chin for me. He'll likely do very well but I'm nowhere near as confident as with Loma.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> She must be 6'2..
> 
> I'm not completely sold on Usyk as a pro, he has A+ skills and ability but there are questions marks about his stamina and chin for me. He'll likely do very well but I'm nowhere near as confident as with Loma.


No iv seen pictures where they're standing side by side she's 5'10 at the most, probably 5'8 or 5'9. He never had stamina issues in WSB, actually grew stronger as the fight went, and took fulsh punches from Medzhidov, Nistor, Joyce, Fa without being hurt. Nistor troubled him the most due to his relentless pressure and big power but considering how he worked over Joshua (who he stopped), Russo and Yoka Usyk's performance against him was still good although not as dominant as usual.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Usyk was stunned quite a few times against Nistor. And WSB doesnt tell that much in terms of chin when the gloves they use are nowhere near as thin as pro gloves.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, tough fight if that is true. Really no reason to go quite that fast. 

Zack Page is not available?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> Man, tough fight if that is true. Really no reason to go quite that fast.
> 
> Zack Page is not available?


It would be a even harder debut then Lomachenkos imo.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

So Oleksandr's pro debut will be against Felipe Romero who is alot better than his 16-7 (11KO) record indicates, i consider him a world level gatekeeper for the top 25. He gave Masternak a tough time a couple fights ago (the 10th round stoppage was bogus) and has wins over former LHW Champ Gonzalez x2 and former CW contender Montana. His only losses in the last 5 years have come against hard punching HW Alex Leapai, Masternak and Glowacki who may be a better Polish CW than Masternak, he handled Romero easier than Mateusz did (he's not the guy RJJ fought that's Glazewski). Tough debut.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> So Oleksandr's pro debut will be against Felipe Romero who is alot better than his 16-7 (11KO) record indicates, i consider him a world level gatekeeper for the top 25. He gave Masternak a tough time a couple fights ago (the 10th round stoppage was bogus) and has wins over former LHW Champ Gonzalez x2 and former CW contender Montana. His only losses in the last 5 years have come against hard punching HW Alex Leapai, Masternak and Glowacki who may be a better Polish CW than Masternak, he handled Romero easier than Mateusz did (he's not the guy RJJ fought that's Glazewski). Tough debut.


Very good debut. I remember him from the Masternak fight. If he is not shot its a good debut.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Usyk is the future. He has great potential. I have to say that moving too fast in the heavier weights. its a different ballgame somewhat, anyone can be knocked out with a good enough shot and the risk is high up in the higher weight classes. I see this as a huge risk, unnecessary but hoping his management know what they're doing.

Still an excellent debut for a future world champion.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Usyk is the future. He has great potential. I have to say that moving too fast in the heavier weights. its a different ballgame somewhat, anyone can be knocked out with a good enough shot and the risk is high up in the higher weight classes. I see this as a huge risk, unnecessary but hoping his management know what they're doing.
> 
> Still an excellent debut for a future world champion.


It's at CW, Romero's last fight was at HW against Leapai but he's a CW. I want to see Usyk at HW eventually but its good he is starting out at CW so he can adjust to 12 rounds and world class opposition against guys his own size. Doing it all at once against guys much bigger is too much.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Good news, can't wait to see his debut. He is my favorite newcomer pro boxer after Lomachenko.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

war usyk!!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Chacal said:


> bump


----------



## Art Pick (2 mo ago)

adamcanavan said:


> Cant wait for his pro career to start, against a dangerous puncher too. Gonna be the future of the cruiserweight division and I can see him becoming the legit heavyweight champ too


This aged well.


----------

